# white spot on wooden table??? help!



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you sure it is a burn and not a watermark?

Mayonnaise will repair some watermarks.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what it is... the lady at the store just said she thought it was a burn. I'll try that thanks!!!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Never really seen a white burn in furniture but you never know.

Let the mayo sit for a long while so that the mark can absorb the oils. I think that's the trick. Then wipe it with a damp cloth and dry it.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

If that doesn't work get a small can of denatured alcohol, put a bit on a clean rag and wipe over it a few times.
I have seen this kind of thing before, water marks on a shellac finished table.

Andy.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you tell if the white spot is in the finish or down into the wood itself?


----------

